# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Μετάβαση από x86 laptop σε MacBook

## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Σκέφτομαι να κάνω μετάβαση από laptop σε MacBook τώρα που βγήκε το Μ1 chip. Θα ήθελα να έχω μια ρεαλιστική εικόνα για το πόσα λεφτά θα πρέπει να ξοδέψω σε accessories αφού υποθέτω πως αρκετά από αυτά που έχω δεν θα λειτουργούν.
Συγκεκριμένα θα θέλω σύνδεση με 2 οθόνες (HDMI, DisplayPort, VGA) και να μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ το USB hub τους. 
Θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τους adapters micro USB σε USB που έχω, έναν thunderbolt adapter που βγάζει μπόλικα (HDMI, DP, USB, Ethernet, micro USB), αν μπορώ να συνδέσω bluetooth ακουστικά, USB κάμερα και φυσικά να συνδέσω ηχεία με audio jack.
Πόσα πράγματα μπορεί να είναι κοινά του εμπορίου και πόσα πρέπει να είναι αναγκαστικά Apple;

----------

